# Porlex, Hario, Rhino or what?



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for a relatively cheap but decent hand grinder for work for my Aeropress and Clever Dripper. As I can't run to a Lido (maybe Santa will say I've been a good boy and it's only 8 months or so away) and I'm desperate because I don't like grinding at home and carting containers of grinds to work. Plus I can easily swap beans day to day when the notion takes me, so what do you recommend chaps?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one of these stashed at my parents for when I brew on Clever & small French press there, up to 26g doses...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/turkish-coffee-brass-hand-made-engraved-grin/dp/B0079NIQGG?SubscriptionId=AKIAJB75QLSZYGAHC5KA&tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0079NIQGG

...faster to grind than the ceramic burr grinders, which are more of a chore as you go past 10 or 12g of coffee.

Mine is branded "ACAR".

Any that you mention will work well enough, I just made a very acceptable French press with a Rhino, & have had good brews with the Porlex & Hario too. But for grinding speed, I'd go with the Turkish mill. Hario slim can be slow to grind at fine settings, but OK out around a turn out.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You can spend a good couple of minutes grinding a Porlex for a fine aeropress setting so that's worth noting. I ended up getting a Hausgrind for work simply because i was conscious of people thinking i was taking too long to make a cup of coffee. I haven't used a Rhino but it's similar to the Porlex and i preferred that over the Hario Slim as the burrs seemed more stable


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a Rhino v1. Used it a few times to grind beans for use in an Impress Brewer. Got nothing to compare it to as not used any other hand grinders. Haven't timed how long it takes not counted how many revolutions are required for a 20g dosage but it didn't seem overly long to me.

As with most budget hand grinders it doesn't have any numerals to indicate what grind settings it's on. One of the reasons I'm considering other options.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> I have a Rhino v1. Used it a few times to grind beans for use in an Impress Brewer. Got nothing to compare it to as not used any other hand grinders. Haven't timed how long it takes not counted how many revolutions are required for a 20g dosage but it didn't seem overly long to me.
> 
> As with most budget hand grinders it doesn't have any numerals to indicate what grind settings it's on. One of the reasons I'm considering other options.


Owning a Porlex, a Hario & a Rhino....& being unable to grind 26g+ doses in the time a full kettle takes to boil is how I ended up with the ACAR ;-)

Smaller doses are fine with all of them.


----------

